# Edytor Php/HTML

## Mr Adam

Hi!

Narazie korzystam z blue fish'a, ale denerwuje mnie kolorowanie składni, jak zrobie błąd w kodzie to kod jest ładnie pokolorowany i nie wiem wtedy gdzie jest błąd...

----------

## przemos

Może scite? Dla mnie dobry bo szybki  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Narazie korzystam z blue fish'a, ale denerwuje mnie kolorowanie składni, jak zrobie błąd w kodzie to kod jest ładnie pokolorowany i nie wiem wtedy gdzie jest błąd...

 

Hm, chyba nie rozumiem  :Confused: 

Ogólnie to polecam vim, w wyjatkowych przypadkach Gedit.

Jak chcesz kombajnu, to Eclipse z odpowiednim pluginem  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Odmaskuj sobie najnowsze gphpedit. Dla mnie bomba!

----------

## Mr Adam

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Odmaskuj sobie najnowsze gphpedit. Dla mnie bomba!

 

dzięki za rade, jest najlepszy   :Wink: 

a co do enclipse, to można w nim robić programy C++ i jaki moduł jest potrzebny do PHP?

----------

## Gabrys

Właśnie też chciałem się przerzucić na eclipse'a ale jakoś nie mogę ten gPHPedit, mimo kilku wad jest na tyle świetny, że mi się nie chce bawić z eclipsem.

----------

## Redhot

Ja z Bluefisha przerzucilem sie na Eclipse. Ale to kobyła i po odpaleniu zjada 150 mega RAMu. Zaraz ściągam gPhpEdit  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

A co do wykrywania błędów, to polecam nacisnąć F9 na wadliwym kodzie w gphpedit  :Smile:  (tylko trzeba mieć php z cli w USE).

----------

## 13Homer

A uzywał ktoś z Was cooledit? Podkreśla tylko składnię, ale jest dość wygodny. Po nano to mój podstawowy edytor. gphpedit jest oparty na Gnomie (przynajmniej na oko tak to wygląda) i interesowałoby mnie porównanie do cooledit, żeby nie instalować tego wszystkiego niepotrzebnie tylko dla sprawdzenia edytora.

EDIT:: Mniejsza z tym, doczytałem, że ma podpowiedzi funkcji (cooledit nie ma), zacząłem instalować.

----------

## Gabrys

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> A uzywał ktoś z Was cooledit? Podkreśla tylko składnię, ale jest dość wygodny. Po nano to mój podstawowy edytor. gphpedit jest oparty na Gnomie (przynajmniej na oko tak to wygląda) i interesowałoby mnie porównanie do cooledit, żeby nie instalować tego wszystkiego niepotrzebnie tylko dla sprawdzenia edytora.

 

Ja raz używałem CoolEdit na Windowsie, ale tam to jest program do edycji dźwięku, to może nie będę porównywał  :Razz: .

----------

## 13Homer

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ja raz używałem CoolEdit na Windowsie, ale tam to jest program do edycji dźwięku, to może nie będę porównywał :P.

 

Dobre! :D

Biedactwo się wywaliło:

```
checking for GNOME_MOUNT... configure: error: Package requirements (gnome-keyring-1 >= 0.4 libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.1.5 dbus-glib-1 >= 0.31 hal-storage >= 0.5.7 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0) were not met:

No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
```

chociaż

```
~# eix libgnomeui

* dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm 

     Available versions:  2.0.0:1.0 2.6.0:2.6 ~2.10.0:2.6 2.12.0:2.6 ~2.16.0:2.6

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://gtkmm.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         C++ bindings for libgnomeui

* gnome-base/libgnomeui 

     Available versions:  2.14.1 2.16.1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         User Interface routines for Gnome

Found 2 matches.
```

Ale na szczęście działa PHPEclipse i chyba nawet sensownie. Kiedyś tego używałem, ale sporo mi nie pasowało...

----------

## Gabrys

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Ja raz używałem CoolEdit na Windowsie, ale tam to jest program do edycji dźwięku, to może nie będę porównywał . 
> 
> Dobre! 
> 
> Biedactwo się wywaliło:
> ...

 

No czyli w systemie nie ma  :Wink: . Wiem, że to powinien zrobić ebuild, no ale nie jest w stable, więc nie wymagajmy od niego za dużo  :Wink: . Ja tam bym go emerge gnome-base/libgnomeui i tyle  :Wink: .

PS: 

```
quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ eix libgnomeui

* dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

     Available versions:  2.0.0:1.0 2.6.0:2.6 ~2.10.0:2.6 2.12.0:2.6 ~2.16.0:2.6

     Installed:           2.12.0

     Homepage:            http://gtkmm.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         C++ bindings for libgnomeui

* gnome-base/libgnomeui

     Available versions:  2.14.1 2.16.1

     Installed:           2.16.1

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         User Interface routines for Gnome
```

----------

## Chaos Engine

a może tak quanta jako edytor PHP/(X)HTML ?

----------

## 13Homer

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> No czyli w systemie nie ma ;). Wiem, że to powinien zrobić ebuild, no ale nie jest w stable, więc nie wymagajmy od niego za dużo ;). Ja tam bym go emerge gnome-base/libgnomeui i tyle ;).

 

Ja też bym tak zrobił, ale miałem przynajmniej motywację do sprawdzenia jeszcze raz PHPeclipse i przez pół godziny nie miałem zastrzeżeń (F3 jest zabójcze! tego i podpowiedzi argumentów mi brakowało w cooledit), więc zostanę przy tym.

Zaraz, co nie jest w stable? Ja rzadku używam ~x86, więc instalowałem wersję stabilną (takoż dotyczy to zależności).

----------

## Paczesiowa

phpeclipse ma tez debuggera co jest chyba ogromnym plusem...

----------

## Mr Adam

ten gphpedit mi siada na gentoo, popróbuje pokombinować, albo wrzuce tu opis błędu ( gnome debbuger czy cuś takiego )

a co to eclipse, to żebym mieł eclipse z PHP to które pakiety muszę zainstalować? emerge -S eclipse wypluwa trochę pakietów, nie wiem które zemergować...

----------

## 13Homer

Instalujesz Eclipsa, a później z jego poziomu instalujesz dodatek. Ktoś wcześniej podał link do instalacji PHPeclipse.

----------

## Mr Adam

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=eclipse

a możesz napisać który dokładniej to ten podstawowy?

----------

## 13Homer

A tak, co racja to racja: dev-util/eclipse-sdk. Ale długo się buduje, o ile pamiętam...

----------

## ffurbo

gphpedit wieszało mi się w dziwny sposób. Nie przy klikaniu jakichś opcji tylko w czasie wpisywania kodu. Gdyby nie to na pewno bym przy nim został, bo ma dokładnie to co mi potrzebne i jest wystarczająco lekki.

Z niewymienionych tutaj testowałem jeszcze screem i anjuta, ale żadne mi nie pasowało. Obecnie dłubię pod eclipsem i czekam na nową - poprawionę wersję gphpedit.

----------

## timor

Tak się akurat składa, że testowałem sporo różnych edytorów więc, podzielę się moimi doświadczeniami  :Wink: 

Quanta jest stosunkowo nie najgorsza, jeżeli ktoś korzystał z KDevelop'a to poczuje się jak w domu, najbardziej brakuje jej podpowiadania składni dla klas i funkcji (coś tam niby jest ale działa cząstkowo). Screem był u mnie bardzo nie stabilny. Bluefish dość ubogi choć chwilkę mu poświęciłem. Vim szczególnie 7 miodzio... ale nie polecam w nim robić dużych projektów.

Obecnie zostałem na Eclipse, ma największe możliwości. Podpowiadanie składni dla klas i funkcji (wspiera phpdoc więc jeszcze wyświetla ładnie komentarze). Ja zainstalowałem sobie wtyczki do baz danych, svn'a, ftp, webdav. Teraz wszystko robi się można by rzec samo.

Co do instalacji Eclipse z portage to radziłbym się zastanowić. Eclipse z portage jest szybsze ALE miałem problemy z niektórymi wtyczkami (to w portage jest ciut modyfikowane). Do tego Eclipse ma bardzo dobry system aktualizacji, który zadba abyśmy mieli wszystko nowe - bruzga to z kolei ideologii portage, ale ponieważ w portage wielu wtyczek zwyczajnie nie ma to tak czy siak wcześniej czy później natkniemy się na coś co trzeba będzie ręcznie dodać.

To będzie potrzebne na początek:

http://www.phpeclipse.de/tiki-index.php?page=FTP+and+WebDAV

http://subclipse.tigris.org/

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=57621

----------

## Gabrys

No chciałem przetestować phpeclipse i najpierw sobie ściągnąłem ręcznie eclipse i phpeclipse, ale nie potrafię tego ze sobą dograć  :Sad: . Ktoś mi mówił, że można jakoś instalować wtyczki z poziomu Eclipse, ale widocznie jestem ślepy, bo nic takiego nie widzę ani w menu ani w konfiguracji  :Sad: .

Drugie podejście to phpeclipse z portage (czy raczej z jakiegoś tam overlaya), pociągnęło za sobą eclipse, co jest w sumie logiczne  :Wink: . Ale nadal we wtyczkach odpalanego eclipse ani śladu PHP. Gdy robię nowy projekt, też nie ma czegoś w stylu PHP. Już nie wiem co źle robię.

----------

## timor

Do działania wystarczy Ci phpeclipse, tam jest wszystko co potrzebne do php, tzn. jest on rozprowadzany jako kompletna paczka.

Więcej wtyczek można zainstalować klikając Hlep->Software Updates.

----------

## Mr Adam

postanowiłem że wezmę eclipse z portage a moduł php do instaluje, tylko że w help -> update nie ma nic związanego z php :-/

jak to do instalować?

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> postanowiłem że wezmę eclipse z portage a moduł php do instaluje, tylko że w help -> update nie ma nic związanego z php :-/
> 
> jak to do instalować?

 No właśnie. W wersji Genoo nie ma tej opcji, wtyczki powinno sie instalować przez portage a to utrudnia dostęp do nich bo nie wszystkie są w portach, trzeba to robić ręcznie. Między innymi dlatego zdecydowalem się korzystać z eclipse z 'nie' portage  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Nie mogę znaleźć wątku, gdzie opisane było, jak zainstalować phpeclipse, więc napiszę, jak ja to zrobiłem:

1. Z menu: Help -> Software Updates -> Find and install...

2. Search for new features to install / Next

3. New Remote Site:

   3.1. Name: np. phpeclipse

   3.2. URL:

      3.2.1. Wersja stabilna (ja mam oczywiście stabilną): http://phpeclipse.sourceforge.net/update/releases

      3.2.2. Wersja niestabilna (najnowsza z CVS czy tam SVN): http://phpeclipse.sourceforge.net/update/cvs

   3.3. OK

4. Checkbox przy dodanym wpisie (o wprowadzonej nazwie, np. phpeclipse)

5. Finish

Dalej dacie radę.

----------

## timor

Jeszcze jeżeli chodzi o wybór pakietów. Jeżeli Ecllipse ma służyć jako edytor do php to na prawdę lepiej ściągnąć sobie samą wersję phpeclipse. Nie będzie jej niczego brakować.

Eclipse był tworzony dla javy i podstawowa paczka zawiera właśnie paczki do javy, które do samego php  nie są potrzebne. Ponieważ całe środowisko napisane jest w javie to jest wolnawe i potrzebuje sporo zasobów - szczególnie czuć to na starszym sprzęcie. A im więcej zainstalowanych paczek tym wolniej to chodzi.

----------

## czestmir

ja polecam eclipse + phpide od zend ma wszystko co potrzebne 

1. kolorowanie skadni

2. autouzupełnianie klas, fukcji itp. łącznie z klasami dziedziczonymi

3. debuger

4. view'y z drzewami dziedziczenia

a i jest darmowe do pobrania jako wtyczka lub kompletna środowisko

----------

## Mr Adam

 *czestmir wrote:*   

> ja polecam eclipse + phpide od zend ma wszystko co potrzebne 
> 
> 1. kolorowanie skadni
> 
> 2. autouzupełnianie klas, fukcji itp. łącznie z klasami dziedziczonymi
> ...

 

ale to jak można zainstalować?

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> ale to jak można zainstalować?

 Przecież to jedno i to samo..  :Wink: 

----------

## czestmir

 *Quote:*   

> ale to jak można zainstalować?

 

na stronie Zenda jest to ładnie opisane

----------

## Mr Adam

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Nie mogę znaleźć wątku, gdzie opisane było, jak zainstalować phpeclipse, więc napiszę, jak ja to zrobiłem:
> 
> 1. Z menu: Help -> Software Updates -> Find and install...
> 
> 2. Search for new features to install / Next
> ...

 

Mam pytanie, czy to co wyżej ( właśnie to zainstalowałem ) jest tym samym co opisuje czestmir, po doinstalowaniu wtyczki php nie mam auto uzupełniania klas ani funkcji itd...

 *czestmir wrote:*   

> ja polecam eclipse + phpide od zend ma wszystko co potrzebne 
> 
> 1. kolorowanie skadni
> 
> 2. autouzupełnianie klas, fukcji itp. łącznie z klasami dziedziczonymi
> ...

 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> Mam pytanie, czy to co wyżej ( właśnie to zainstalowałem ) jest tym samym co opisuje czestmir, po doinstalowaniu wtyczki php nie mam auto uzupełniania klas ani funkcji itd...

 

Nie wiem, czy to jest to samo, bo z phpide nigdy nie korzystałem, ale zakładam, że nie jest, skoro to narzędzie innego producenta. Być może tylko funkcjonalności ma podobne.

A możesz się przełączyć do perspektywy PHP? W prawym górnym rogu masz przycisk "Open Perspective", która to umożliwia. Co prawda u mnie jest kolorowanie i podpowiadanie (CTRL+SPACE) zarówno w perspektywie PHP jak j Java, ale lepiej pracować w PHP. Jeśli nie możesz się przełączyć, to masz, niestety, coś nie tak zainstalowane.

----------

## czestmir

phpedit i phpide to dwa różne narzędzia za phpide odpowiada Zend

----------

## koper

Panowie Wy tu sobie kadu-kadu, a ja na moim Gentoo_x64 zadnego z wyzej wymienionego pakietu nie zaisntaluje bo masked by amd64 keywords  :Smile: 

 Wiec zostaje mi kochany, najlepszy VIM !   :Twisted Evil: 

 Koper

----------

## Gabrys

 *koper wrote:*   

> Panowie Wy tu sobie kadu-kadu, a ja na moim Gentoo_x64 zadnego z wyzej wymienionego pakietu nie zaisntaluje bo masked by amd64 keywords 

 

To widzę, że kolega mało obeznany, jak jakiś byle keyword go powstrzymuje  :Wink: .

----------

## koper

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *koper wrote:*   Panowie Wy tu sobie kadu-kadu, a ja na moim Gentoo_x64 zadnego z wyzej wymienionego pakietu nie zaisntaluje bo masked by amd64 keywords  
> 
> To widzę, że kolega mało obeznany, jak jakiś byle keyword go powstrzymuje .

 

 Nie zaprzeczam, noobek jestem - dopiero zaczynam  :Smile:  Jeszcze nie instalowalem nicczego na co niepozwalaja  :Smile: 

 KoperLast edited by koper on Wed Jan 17, 2007 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## czestmir

ale Eclipse to lepiej z ściągnąć ze eclipse.org niż instalować z portage (i tam jest wersja na x64)

----------

## Mr Adam

 *czestmir wrote:*   

> phpedit i phpide to dwa różne narzędzia za phpide odpowiada Zend

 

poda mi ktoś instrukcję jak mogę zainstalować phpide, przeszukałem stronę Zend'a ale nie znalazłem...

----------

## Gabrys

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

>  *czestmir wrote:*   phpedit i phpide to dwa różne narzędzia za phpide odpowiada Zend 
> 
> poda mi ktoś instrukcję jak mogę zainstalować phpide, przeszukałem stronę Zend'a ale nie znalazłem...

 

Pozwolę sobie pojechać kolegę. Jeśli nie znalazłeś, to znaczy, że w ogóle nie szukałeś:

1. http://www.google.pl/search?q=zend+phpide&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:pl-PL:official&client=firefox-a

pierwszy link: pdt / Zend.com

2. http://www.zend.com/pdt

czwarty akapit: Download via the Eclipse Update Site

Ciekawe, co? Że znalazłem to w piętnaście sekund i więcej zajęło mi napisanie tego posta. Więc nie pytaj głupio, jeśli sam nie poszukasz, bo to tylko wkur*ia

----------

## Mr Adam

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*    *czestmir wrote:*   phpedit i phpide to dwa różne narzędzia za phpide odpowiada Zend 
> 
> poda mi ktoś instrukcję jak mogę zainstalować phpide, przeszukałem stronę Zend'a ale nie znalazłem... 
> 
> Pozwolę sobie pojechać kolegę. Jeśli nie znalazłeś, to znaczy, że w ogóle nie szukałeś:
> ...

 

widzisz.. może zajęło Ci to 5 sekund, ale to co podałeś jest pod eclipse 2.2.0...

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> widzisz.. może zajęło Ci to 5 sekund, ale to co podałeś jest pod eclipse 2.2.0...

 Co za różnica, doradzilismy Ci dobry edytor. Wiesz na jakiej jest stronie. Doradziliśmy jak najlepiej go zainstalować i nim zarządzać, a kolejne na prawde proste pytania z Twojej strony są po prostu denerwujące. Nawet nie probujesz sam czegoś zrobić, poszukać itp... ehhh

----------

## Mr Adam

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*   widzisz.. może zajęło Ci to 5 sekund, ale to co podałeś jest pod eclipse 2.2.0... Co za różnica, doradzilismy Ci dobry edytor. Wiesz na jakiej jest stronie. Doradziliśmy jak najlepiej go zainstalować i nim zarządzać, a kolejne na prawde proste pytania z Twojej strony są po prostu denerwujące. Nawet nie probujesz sam czegoś zrobić, poszukać itp... ehhh

 

a dlaczego sądzisz że nie szukałem? gdybym nie szukał to bym nie pytał, ale lepiej przecież kogoś zjebać i nabić sobie posta

----------

## Gabrys

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

>  *timor wrote:*    *Mr Adam wrote:*   widzisz.. może zajęło Ci to 5 sekund, ale to co podałeś jest pod eclipse 2.2.0... Co za różnica, doradzilismy Ci dobry edytor. Wiesz na jakiej jest stronie. Doradziliśmy jak najlepiej go zainstalować i nim zarządzać, a kolejne na prawde proste pytania z Twojej strony są po prostu denerwujące. Nawet nie probujesz sam czegoś zrobić, poszukać itp... ehhh 
> 
> a dlaczego sądzisz że nie szukałem? gdybym nie szukał to bym nie pytał, ale lepiej przecież kogoś zjebać i nabić sobie posta

 

Przecież napisałem dlaczego uważam, że nie szukałeś.

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> a dlaczego sądzisz że nie szukałem? gdybym nie szukał to bym nie pytał, ale lepiej przecież kogoś zjebać i nabić sobie posta

 Po prostu uważam, że gdybyś szukał to byś znalazł. O Eclipsie jest sporo na tym forum, sporo na stronie Eclipsa, google.... Po prostu ciężko mi się pogodzić z faktem, że nic nie znalazłeś. Bo ja nie miałem problemów ze znalezieniem informacji, gdy sam po raz pierwszy zetknąłem się z eclipse.

----------

## Mr Adam

 *czestmir wrote:*   

> ja polecam eclipse + phpide od zend ma wszystko co potrzebne 
> 
> 1. kolorowanie skadni
> 
> 2. autouzupełnianie klas, fukcji itp. łącznie z klasami dziedziczonymi
> ...

 

możesz napisać która to wtyczka? i jak ją zainstalować?

----------

## Gabrys

Że pozwolę Cię zacytować...

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*    *Mr Adam wrote:*    *czestmir wrote:*   phpedit i phpide to dwa różne narzędzia za phpide odpowiada Zend 
> 
> poda mi ktoś instrukcję jak mogę zainstalować phpide, przeszukałem stronę Zend'a ale nie znalazłem... 
> 
> Pozwolę sobie pojechać kolegę. Jeśli nie znalazłeś, to znaczy, że w ogóle nie szukałeś:
> ...

 

----------

## rastman

tez się troche zastanawiam nad tym edytorem. Wszyscy w koło trują vim vim vim, kiedy ja potrzebuje chyba troche inncyh funkcjonalności. Zamiast pisac, czesto musze wkleic cześć kodu, albo podmienic. Wydaje mi się, ze za pomocą myszki takie rzeczy robiło się szybciej. Chyba ze to kwestia wprawy? hm? Chce od poczatku wiedziec, na czy msie nei zawiode, dlatego pytam.

----------

## Gabrys

 *rastman wrote:*   

> tez się troche zastanawiam nad tym edytorem. Wszyscy w koło trują vim vim vim, kiedy ja potrzebuje chyba troche inncyh funkcjonalności. Zamiast pisac, czesto musze wkleic cześć kodu, albo podmienic. Wydaje mi się, ze za pomocą myszki takie rzeczy robiło się szybciej. Chyba ze to kwestia wprawy? hm? Chce od poczatku wiedziec, na czy msie nei zawiode, dlatego pytam.

 

vim + łatwe wklejanie itd: GVim

na MSIE napewno się zawiedziesz  :Wink: .

----------

## rastman

gvim sie troche różni w użytkowaniu do windowsowskiego typu edytorów. Ale chyba pozostaje mi wziac sie za praktyke i wyuczenie sie. Pewno jak juz troche popisze, to uznam, ze nawet szybciej mi to idzie niz normalnie.

----------

## ffurbo

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vim + łatwe wklejanie itd: GVim
> 
> 

 

GVim + jeszcze łatwiejsze wklejanie itd: app-vim/cream   :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

 *rastman wrote:*   

> gvim sie troche różni w użytkowaniu do windowsowskiego typu edytorów. Ale chyba pozostaje mi wziac sie za praktyke i wyuczenie sie. Pewno jak juz troche popisze, to uznam, ze nawet szybciej mi to idzie niz normalnie.

 Zastanów się co dokładnie chcesz robić. Małe projekty robiłem w Vim'ie i na prawdę było to wygodne. ssh na serwer -> vi plik.php -> zmiany -> :w -> odświeżam przeglądarkę i jest ok.

Problem zaczyna się przy większych projektach z duża liczbą plików, potrzebnym szybkim dostępem do bazy danych (lub kilku), wersjonowaniem.

Wtedy przydaje się środowisko, które wizualizuje to wszystko, jakoś zbiera do kupy.

Jeśli tego nie potrzebujesz to vim + kolorowanie składni + pluginy do np. podpowiadania deklaracje funkcji php i możesz pisać  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

to zadziwiające ile można czekać na odpowiedź   :Shocked: 

Gabrys, mogę wiedzieć po co zacytowałeś? Jest to wersja pod 2.2.0, nie mogę znaleźć pod wersję 3.2 ( koniecznie pdt, phpeclipse ma tylko kolorowanie składni bez debugerów, etc.. )

Tak więc udało się komuś znaleźć wersję pdt pod eclipse 3.2? Czy to wina eclips'a z portage? 

na stronie wyczytałem:

 *Quote:*   

> # July, 2006
> 
> 	- Upgrade to Eclipse 3.2 and WTP 1.5

 

czyli wersja pod 3.2 jest...

używam opcji update i adresu:

 *Quote:*   

> As an alternative to downloading packages from the build pages, our released builds can be installed via Update Manager, from an existing installation of Eclipse from http://download.eclipse.org/tools/php/updates/

 

i wyświetla mi komunikat że pdt jest pod 2.2.0, link jest skopany czy eclipse z portage?

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> i wyświetla mi komunikat że pdt jest pod 2.2.0, link jest skopany czy eclipse z portage?

 Ja już się wcześniej wypowiadałem na temat Eclipse z portage - sam wybierałeś, Twoja droga  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

postanowiłem zainstalować eclipse tym razem ze strony eclipse.com, problem jest nadal....

----------

## Gabrys

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> to zadziwiające ile można czekać na odpowiedź  
> 
> Gabrys, mogę wiedzieć po co zacytowałeś? Jest to wersja pod 2.2.0, nie mogę znaleźć pod wersję 3.2...

 

Jakbyś umiał czytać, to byś takich głupot nie pisał a popełniłeś dwie głopoty w jednym zdaniu:

1. Nie 2.2.0 tylko 2.2.0 lub later czyli nowsza.

2. Nie Eclipse tylko Eclipse-EMF.

Jakbyś się chociaż trochę zainteresował, to byś nawet dostrzegł link "EMF" na stronie, do której linka Ci podałem w cytowanej przeze mnie wcześniej wypowiedzi.

Tracisz bez sensu czas na obrzucanie mnie błotem zamiast się trochę zastanowić, poczytać dokładnie i w końcu dopiąć swego celu. Widać nie jest Ci to narzędzie zbyt potrzebne, a może nawet nie zasłużyłeś na jego używanie.

----------

## Gabrys

http://downloads.zend.com/pdt/all-in-one/pdt-0.7.0.I20070111_debugger-0.1.7-all-in-one-linux-gtk.tar.gz

Sorry, że daję linka teraz, ale wolałem się upewnić, że to na pewno to, bo byś na mnie nawrzucał, jakby się okazało, że to nie jest to. Więc miałem 15 minut czasu, ściągnąłem, obadałem. To jest Eclipse 3.2 już z pdt gotowym.

----------

## lazy_bum

```
* app-editors/nvu

     Available versions:  0.90-r2 1.0-r4

     Homepage:            http://www.nvu.com/

     Description:         A WYSIWYG web editor for linux similiar to Dreamweaver
```

Ciekaw jestem czy ktoś używał tego i jaką ma opinię.

----------

## Gabrys

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * app-editors/nvu
> 
> ...

 

No ja używałem. To jest po pierwsze WYSIWYG, więc generalnie mało atrakcyjny program, a po drugie do HTML-a a nie do PHP.

----------

## ffurbo

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * app-editors/nvu
> 
> ...

 

Ja próbowałem. Miałem problemy z pracą z zewnętrznymi arkuszami styli - coś się ciągle chrzaniło, może już to popawili, albo to ja nieumiejętnie korzystałem z programu. Podobnie z warstwami... DIV-a jakoś wstawiłem ale z opływaniem i pozycjonowaniem już był problem.

Jak dla mnie program może się przydać komuś kto buduje layout na tabelkach, i nie używa zewnętrznych arkuszy. Poza tym to raczej do HTML-a niż php.

----------

## lazy_bum

Dzięki za informacje.

Myślałem, że może coś się ruszyło z tym programem, bo temat, który o nim widziałem był gdzieś z połowy 2005 roku. Z opisu (przynajmniej tego portage'owego) wynika, że ma to być "klon" Dreamweavera, ale z tego co czytam (i czytałem) to niewiele się w nim zmieniło na "obraz i podobieństwo" oryginału.

----------

## ffurbo

Dreamweawera raz tylko widziałem. Z tego co go pamiętam to nvu nawet go nie przypomina. Zresztą nie podoba mi się ani jeden ani drugi. Trochę lepsze wrażenie zrobiła na mnie Amaya, ale nie zagłębiałem się w ten program.

----------

## kolo

czesc,

mam pytanie do uzytkownikow gphpedit

a nie chcialem tworzyc nowego watku

otoz, czy mozecie u siebie zmienic kolor zaznaczania tekstu (przy kopiowaniu i wycinaniu) ??

u mnie ten kolor jest jasno-pomaranczowy i praktycznie niewidoczny na bialym tle,

nie wiem czy jest to bug czy po prostu brak takiej mozliwosci

dziekuje i pozdrawiam

P.S. mam wersje 0.9.91

----------

## Gabrys

 *kolo wrote:*   

> czesc,
> 
> mam pytanie do uzytkownikow gphpedit
> 
> a nie chcialem tworzyc nowego watku
> ...

 

Ja wprawdzie nie używam od jakiegoś czasu (na rzecz PDT), ale mam wrażenie, że wszystkie kolory były konfigurowalne (podobnie jak czcionki).

----------

## kolo

dzieki za odpowiedz,

ja potrzebuje cos prostego do pisania, dlatego przesiadka na kombajny  :Smile:  raczej odpada, gphpedit jest dla mnie idealny tylko ze czasami po prostu nie widze co kopiuje i bardzo mnie to irytuje

moze ktos kto aktualnie uzywa gphpedit cos poradzi

pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Tu Cię akurat doskonale rozumiem. Ale przejrzałeś całe okienko konfiguracji? Wydaje mi się, że tam można ustawiać np. różne kroje czcionek dla różnych fragmentów (np. Monospace dla kodu, Serif dla komentarzy), możliwe, że można i dla każdego fragmentu osobno ustalić kolor podświetlenia.

----------

## kolo

czesc,

oczywiscie wiem ze mozna sobie wszystko poustawiac (czcionki, kolory),

chodzi mi tylko o zaznaczenie,

np w tym okienku konfiguracyjnym zaznaczenie jest ciemnoszare, natomiast w prawdziwym kodzie tak jak napisalem jasno-pomaranczowe,

pozdrawiam

----------

